# iframe Inhalt lädt ewig, plz help!



## tribunmaster (16. Dezember 2004)

Aloa

Bin atm aner neuen HP dran und haette da mal ne Frage....und zwar habe Ich diesmal auf Frames verzichtet und habe es nun mit Tabellen versucht und nen Iframe reingefummelt, hier mal zum anschaun:

http://tribunmaster.tr.funpic.de/

Nun ist es so das die HTM`s welche in die iframes geladen werden ziemlich lange brauchen und sich der Seitenaufbau dadurch extrem verzögert. Dies liegt auf jeden Fall nicht am Webspace Anbieter weil Ichs vorher auch mit anderen versucht habe. Ist dies ein generelles Problem von iframes oder woran könnnte das liegen? Wäre dankbar für jeden Tip.

greetz
Andre


----------



## itseit (20. Dezember 2004)

bei mir lädt es normal


----------



## One and only (20. Dezember 2004)

ja bei mir auch alles ganz normal 
vielleicht liegts an deim pc ? oder verbindung ?


----------



## itseit (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

Am besten du benutzt mal einen anderen Browser, wenn das auch nichts hilft gehemit einem anderen pc und einer anderen internetverbindung auf deine Seite. So kannst du fesstellen wo der Fehler liegt. Im Script, am Browser, am PC oder an der Verbindung.


----------



## ZeroEnna (21. Dezember 2004)

Hast du Service Pack 2 installiert

 Hatte das gleiche Problem als ich es bei mir installiert hatte, die Hälfte der Ineternetseiten hat es mir nicht mehr richtig Geladen oder Angezeigt


----------

